# Relikt von Ulduar?



## stoecki82 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen wozu diese Relikte von Ulduar zu gebrauchen sind? Droppen z.B. bei den Daylies bei den Söhnen Hodirs.

Kann man bei irgendeiner Fraktion dafür was kaufen?

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (4. Januar 2009)

Ab dem Patch kann man die glaube ich gegen Ruf eintauschen bei den Söhnen Hodirs.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2009)

jetzt zur absturzstelle fliegen und für 10 stk den flachmann kaufen der dich in zwerg verwandelt, der kostet nach patch 250. sonst halt sparen und nach patch für söhne ruf tauschen


----------



## stoecki82 (4. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

/pls close


----------

